

Show HN: I made this search engine for Reddit using Bing+Reddit API. - ptm
http://www.ftfysearch.com/

======
dawgr
I can't PM you for some reason, must be my low karma. I found a reflected XSS
vulnerability since it doesn't really matter for this site, I'll paste it
here, I hope you don't mind.Just html encoding the <, >, &, " characters will
fix it.

[http://www.ftfysearch.com/search?q=%3C%2Ftitle%3E%3C%2Fhead%...](http://www.ftfysearch.com/search?q=%3C%2Ftitle%3E%3C%2Fhead%3E%3Cbody%3E%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%22hi+friend+from+HN%22%29%3B+%3C%2Fscript%3E+%3C%2Fbody%3E+%3C%2Fhtml%3E)

~~~
ptm
Thanks, I'd forgotten to escape the search string in the title element.

------
jedberg
Thank you for doing this. Much like <http://www.searchreddit.com/>, this is
cool but missing a lot of data and features.

You may want to check out these links, also:

<http://www.searchreddit.com/faq.php>

<http://www.reddit.com/help/search>

~~~
ptm
Thanks for the feedback :).

I just noticed that I'm seeing a 30-40% failure while using the API - is there
any reason that should be so ? I'm batching around 20-30 ids together (as
recommended).

~~~
jedberg
Email me your IP (jedberg@reddit.com) and we'll see if we can figure it out.

------
kmust
I have tried searching Reddit several times for an article I read last week -
to no avail. It was result #4 in your search results. Thanks!

------
sli
You, sir, have done a great public service.

~~~
barlo
I couldn't agree more. Well done. Any plans on releasing the source? I've been
looking to play with AppEngine for a project just like this.

~~~
ptm
Thanks.

About releasing, I'll clean the code up and share it when I have time.

------
ptm
Just a FYI - reddit allows me 1 request/2 seconds - so a lot of queries may
only return Bing data (no score/comments etc)

------
dc2k08
just a heads up, I'm getting a BadQueryError if my search term contains an
apostrophe.

------
stuntmouse
seems to work great, thanks.

any chance of changing the link color? too much red.

